
New law bans California employers from asking applicants their prior salary - twentythree
http://www.sfgate.com/business/networth/article/New-law-bans-California-employers-from-asking-12274431.php
======
ganoushoreilly
How does this prevent databases like the one run by equifax that keeps salary
info and is still available to California businesses?

